# Ossabaw Island Check-list



## Russ Toole (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is my checklist which some may find handy.

Hunting Check List

1.	Weapon & ammo
2.	Scope caps for brush hunting
3.	GPS & Compass w/ extra batteries
4.	2 Flashlights & batteries
5.	Daypack w/ bottle
6.	Binoculars
7.	Knife/Leatherman & sharpener
8.	Game cart or heavy duty drag strap  (not the one they sell at Walmart – trust me)
9.	Grunt tube
10.	Rain gear
11.	Gun oil/WD-40  - Cleaning rod
12.	Watch
13.	Cell phone w/ charger
14.	Blaze orange vest & hat
15.	Maps
16.	Deer Stand & pull cord
17.	Cleaning gloves for hogs
18.	Large 5 day cooler with Ice
19.	Hunting clothes/Camo


Camping Check List

1.	Check Weather
2.	Tent
3.	Tarps for over and under tent
4.	Medicine/First Aid
5.	Air Mattress & pump
6.	Ropes to tie tarp over tent
7.	Bug Spray & Thermocell with extra scent/fuel
8.	2 Chairs
9.	2 Tables
10.	Propane Stove
11.	Propane Lanterns 
12.	Extra Propane
13.	Sleeping bag & pillow
14.	Contractor garbage bags
15.	Utensils
16.	Pots & pans
17.	Soap & scrubber
18.	Paper plates & cups
19.	Water jug
20.	Lighter Fluid & matches or lighter
21.	Wash rags
22.	Can opener
23.	Gas Grill & spatula optional
24.	Camera


Food Check List

1.	Plan daily meals & snacks
2.	Aluminum foil
3.	Zip locks
4.	Salt/Pepper/Cajun seasonings
5.	Squeeze butter
6.	Ketchup, mustard
7.	Bread, sandwich meats
8.	Cooler for food & drinks with ice
9.	Plan daily drinks, and also case of water


Ossabaw Tips

#1 - Dont bring too much gear.

#2 - Bring as much gear as you can without breaking rule #1. GPS, Food, drinks and ice, gas lanterns, tarp in case of rain, stove, air mattress, trash bags. A cart makes it alot easier to haul.

#3 - Dont be late for your hunt departure time on the truck or wagon. I mean they will leave your butt without hesitation even if your right there in the middle of everybody. Leave yourself some extra time to find your truck, it can be confusing.

#4 - For that hunt, wear layered clothing. Cold in the morning and warms up quickly.

#5- Bring a fold-up deer cart if your by yourself. I bought a cheap deer drag from walmart and it broke as soon as i starting pulling a 150 lb. hog. I ended up having to wrap my belt around his snout and my wrist and drag him over a mile to the road. Took over 2 hours and almost had heart attack a few times. 

#6 - That December hunt is very cold at night, and it will be colder in the morning. I gather dead palm frawns and early in the morning when its freezing cold and im trying to warm up I just throw a few of them on the hot coals from the night before and you will instantly have light and lots of heat.

#7 - Wear water proof boots high on the leg, not hiking boots. Lots of swamp.

#8 - If you want to wander out into the wide open marsh field do it later in the day. In the morning they have due on them and you will get soaking wet from socks to pants. Save yourself the time though, no luck seeing any out there. Was more curious than anything cause you can see trails where they use them alot.

#9 - If you get the idea to try to cross a small tributary out in the marsh, dont do it. I tried crossing one only about 10' wide to save me about 300 yards of walking and I got stuck up to my crotch. I just knew a gator was gonna come get me before i finally got out.

#10 - If you dont see any hogs, just keep moving. Sooner or later you will see some. You can hear them too if your quiet when your walking. They hang out in the dense palmetto bushes. 

The DNR was purchasing water heaters two years ago, so they should have hot showers now, which will be awesome. Hardly anyone took showers before, and if they did, usually just once, because you would have a mild seizure when the 50 degree water hits you.

Bring a camera, awesome scenery. Bring GPS and compass.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Sep 3, 2009)

thank you this helps alot


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 4, 2009)

Great list DB! I have one very similar. 

Tarps over the camp are one of the most important items. The last hunt we were on some buddies had a tarp over their tent that was not quite big enough and water got in their tent. They were on a matress so they did get wet, but much of their clothes got wet. We always have a tarp that is not only big enough to cover the tent, but also has plenty of extra room so sit under and store equipment under in case it does rain.


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 5, 2009)

Very good list, I appreciate it.


----------



## biker13 (Sep 6, 2009)

The best thing we found was the large rolling plastic garbage cans on wheels,load 'em up and roll on.No wheels at Sapelo,but there is a way around that one.you remove the axle and carry a threaded rod,put it back together after you unload.Good luck at the islands,they are a lot of fun.


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 6, 2009)

The rolling trash cans are a method I have heard from several people.  Are they the ones you can buy at Walmart?  I checked yesterday and Wamart has a heavy duty Rubbermaid brand in approximately 50 gallon size for about $25.


----------



## xhunterx (Sep 6, 2009)

thats the kind you need. if you use the ones from home like the city furnishes, they're too big. when they're loaded they are to heavy to get up and down the docks. the ones like walmart , lowes, home depot etc. sell are the kind you need. great for keeping things dry in at camp to in case of rain. my list is similar we carry some of the large citrenella candles that are in the cans with sealaable lids for use around the camp


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 6, 2009)

One more question.  I am going to be by myself.  If I have coolers, trash cans, etc will I be able to make multiple trips between the dock and camp or is it too far for that.


----------



## DCarter001 (Sep 15, 2009)

Chris, you can make as many trips as you want.  Camping location starts a short distance from the dock and continues back a good ways into the woods.  We transported all our gear to the top of the dock and onto a trailer then got a couple guys to help us push it.  Most folks will be willing to help you out.  The biggest hurdle was getting our stuff UP the dock walk.  I caught it on an outgoing tide and the dock seemed to fall a foot every trip.  Big heavy coolers will be a massive pain getting up the ramp on a low tide.
Enjoy the island.


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanksfor the information.  There are really some helpful folks on this forum.  I have a feeling it will be a memorable trip.  I am a novice to the bowhunting world..as a matter of fact- killed my first archery deer this evening.  Taken lots of deer in my life with various firearms, but I think this will be the most memorable.  I posted a picture in a different link

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=4028022#post4028022

I would love a pig off the island, but anything with a bow is great for me.


----------



## Slayer (Sep 16, 2009)

I thought they let you use the trailers to push and pull your stuff to the camping area..we would always load are stuff unto the big trailers..3 or 4 would push and 1 would steer...its easy to "buddy" with other hunters and get your stuff to the camping area....


does anybody know the earliest they will let you on the island????


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Sep 16, 2009)

They let me bring my pier cart on the boat to Sapelo when we went 2 years ago...THAT made life easy


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 21, 2009)

ThatredneckguyJamie said:


> They let me bring my pier cart on the boat to Sapelo when we went 2 years ago...THAT made life easy



What is a pier cart.  Forgive me, I am the new guy....


----------



## xhunterx (Sep 22, 2009)

keep in mind not everything on ossabaw is legal to shoot.


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 22, 2009)

Your cracking me up.  I saw your message on my blackberry and could not see the photos.  Okay, note to self...no donkeys- too tough.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tastey donkeys!  This will be my 1st hunt out there too, can't wait!


----------

